
The firewall transformation for black holes and some of its implications - musgravepeter
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.08640
======
musgravepeter
"It boils down to a single “new physics” ingredient in black hole physics as
soon as quantum effects are being considered: from now on, when quantised
particles and fields are considered, only those general coordinate
transformations are permitted that map space and time continuously, and they
must be one-to-one,"

ISTM the argument hinges on the idea that conventional co-ordinates for a
black hole are one-to-two (i.e. two "normal space" regions in a Penrose
diagram) and this is the source of the quantum state paradox/firewall issue.

------
PaulHoule
"the black hole has no interior"

